# Ryanair, can you add baggage on one leg of a return



## Bronte (26 Feb 2009)

I've booked some flights, can I add a bag online after I've travelled one leg of the trip thereby costing me 10 for the bag and 5 for check in versus 20 for the bag and 10 for checkin?

Also when I booked today I got an error messages, one was 'an error has occured' but I got the email confirmation and I went back in an hour later and the booking is on the system, anyway experience this?


----------



## Mommah (26 Feb 2009)

A little confused by your question but yes you can add a bag...with aer lingus its up to 2 hrs before flying.


----------



## sam h (26 Feb 2009)

I'm pretty sure you can bring a bag along, but in true Ryanair style, it'll cost ya!!

They'll charge you for the airport check in and, asfaik, will carge you the rate per kg for the bag (something like €8/kg).....I'm not 100% about this, it was just I considered the doing the same and this was what someone said to me, plus I had the added complication of having kids so apparently would have caused a hassle as they were on my ticket & they can't done online check-in on their own so I may have been required to do an airport check in for all of us.  

If haven't booked your tickets, you could book them as separate flights....but the hassle sometimes isn't worth the saving.  Mind you, MO'L has shown me I don;t need to bring half the wardrobe with me when I travel....did 2 weeks in the sun last year and a weeks skiing this year - both times with just the 10kg hand luggage.  

What are the bets he'll drop the allowance down to 7kg soon as there were loads of people with the full allowance of hand luggae on the flight?


----------



## Smashbox (26 Feb 2009)

You can add a bag, however you have to pay as mentioned above.


----------



## Bronte (27 Feb 2009)

Sorry if I've confused everyone.  There are 6 of us travelling.  I've booked 1 person seperately to the rest.  No bags checked in so no bag cost and no check in fee.   On the return leg we hope to bring back a suitcase.  Can I just add online a bag after we've done one leg of the journey.  Is the cost 10Euro plus 5 Euro check in? Total 15.  Versus return cost of 20 Euro for the bag and 10 for check in. Total cost 30.  I know you're all going to go mad at me for trying to save 15 Euro but there you go.  It all adds up.


----------



## Smashbox (27 Feb 2009)

I travelled to London for the day with my OH with just a carry on bag. Of course, I seen loads I wanted to buy and so enquired how much it would be to check in a bag on our return and it was €30, so I'm sure its the same for you.


----------



## Lollix (27 Feb 2009)

Separate one-way tickets is how I deal with this. Mrs L tends to want to bring back stuff every time she comes with me to places foreign.


----------



## ButtermilkJa (27 Feb 2009)

I just came back from a skiing trip to Austria where I just brought my bag as hand luggage on the way over, but because I bought ski boots over there and needed to carry them onboard for the return leg, I just checked-in at the airport and told them I had a bag to check-in.

They charged me €20 which I paid in cash at the desk and that was all I had to do.

I had checked-in online for both legs before I left but I don't think they bothered charging me for Airport check-in on the way back because I checked the Ryanair website and it said the charge for a bag was €20.

EDIT: [broken link removed]

It seems that Airport check-in is €10 each way and a bag is €20 each way if you just walk up to the desk at the airport, as opposed to checking in a bag online.


----------



## Bronte (20 Apr 2009)

After I had checked in online for the outwards journey, I then tried to check in the bag on line for the return journey (which I had not checked in for) but the system wouldn't allow it.  At the airport we paid 20 Euro for 1 bag plus one checkin fee of 10 Euro's which is fair enough.


----------

